# Nautic Star Bay Boats/Reviews



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

I am looking at buying a Nautic Star 2110 here in the near future along with a few other boats by different manufacturers. Has anyone ever fished off of one, owned one, seen how they hold up, etc. Your opinions please


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

********* owns one and seems to be very pleased with it.


----------



## chandler (Jun 29, 2006)

*hey*

I own a 2110 tunnel its pretty dry. handles wave good. I can get in 12 inches on a good plane. Pulls skier pretty good to. Pm me if you want more info or a test ride sometime


----------



## MrG (Apr 10, 2005)

I don't own one but I've fished out of a 2200 Bay fairly often for the last 4 years. I think this is the model ********* has. It's a little wider and longer than the 2110. It is a well built, smooth riding rig. I wouldn't expect anything less with the 2110. Our dealer here in Temple picked up NS about a year ago and seems to move lots of them. From conversations with him I can tell you one thing. If you're going to load it down with lots of extras such as a ttop, a 150 is not enough motor.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

This is worth the drive if you ask me

http://www.edsmarinesuperstore.com/ultimate_bay_boat.htm

*THE ULTIMATE OUTBOARD DEALER BRINGS YOU THE ULTIMATE BAY BOAT PACKAGE*​






​*2008 NAUTICSTAR 2400 BAY*​*2007 DF 300 HP 4-STROKE EFI SUZUKI*​*(6 YEAR WARRANTY)*​*2008 ROAD KING TANDEM ALUMINUM TRAILER*​*FIBERGLASS LEANING POST WITH LIVEWELL*​*SWIM PLATFORM*​*DIGITAL SHIFT & THROTTLE*​*ALL DIGITAL GAUGES*​*$40,000*​






​






​






​






​






​






​






​​


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

thanks for the info all. not looking at a t top, but i'll keep the power to weight in mind. Glad to hear people are happy with them.


----------



## LIVIN (Oct 31, 2006)

A 2700 mile road trip to purchase a boat ? I hope they throw in a spare tire.

http://www.mapquest.com/directions/main.adp?do=nw&go=1&r=f&aoh=&aot=&aof=&2a=&2c=Ashland&2s=VA&2z=&2n=Hanover%20County&2y=US&2l=JEhMBdOL%2fFZOFMvuJn3ybA%3d%3d&2g=UZsSz765lDaeC9bz5hcCIg%3d%3d&2v=CITY&1a=&1c=Houston&1s=TX&1z=&1y=US&1l=G15nwaUFQy9tIGYub9nfeQ%3d%3d&1g=aoggEgYMxdMeJlJHcoZKtg%3d%3d&1pn=&1pl=&1v=CITY&1ffi=&1ex=&1n=Harris%20County


----------



## scubaru (Mar 28, 2005)

*********'s is also for sale I believe (Baytown). If you want a brand new one I'd go see Bob over at Reynold's Marine, but wait another month for the boat show specials.


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

yeah, i actually have a card from Reynold's marine and was going to buy during the boat show. and whats with the 2700 mile road trip livin? dont get it...


----------



## Rob The Rude (Nov 12, 2005)

The boat shown above is in Ashland, Virginia


----------



## winmck (Sep 27, 2006)

I've had the 2110 a little over a year and love it. I haven't had any major problems and the boat rides like a dream. It's very dry. Ever time out I get comments on the looks of the boat and I haven't read any really negative comments from others so I feel like re-sale is going to be fairly good on day.

I have the 150 2 stroke Yama and it has plenty of power.

I bought mine from Mt. Houston Marine but WILL NOT do business with them again. But it seems like most dealers have crappy service after the sale.


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

oh ok, gotcha. my bad on that. the houston boat show is January 4th and iv been planing to go for a while.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Have you looked at any thing used ? I have a ' 07 Lake & Bay 24 backwater..4-Sale


----------



## Texas325 (Nov 28, 2007)

have been looking at some used stuff. would just prefer to buy new.


----------



## ccrocker1313 (Oct 23, 2005)

Give Brad or Joe a call at Ron Hoover 281-326-2212...


----------



## NauticStar2110 (Dec 30, 2007)

I purchased a 2110 nautic star with a 150 4 stroke yamaha at the boat show this summer. I love the boat. It`s smooth and dry and when trimmed properly will run 50mph. I also get a lot of comment`s on how nice it looks. Best price that i recieved was from TEXAS MARINE. Ask for JOSH and tell him IRA sent you.


----------



## kraymond (Aug 12, 2005)

How do people get those huge pics to load?


----------



## wolverine (May 29, 2004)

Good lord man! Ya gotta reduce the size of those pics!!!


----------



## gatorbait (May 21, 2004)

*2200*

Yes as said above I do have the 2200 and I love it. I was going to sell it but decided not to, cant part with it. lol I am running a 150 and if I had it to do over I might go up a bit there. It will run mid 40's with two and all the gear and upper 40's when Im by myself which is most of the time. Boat is very dry, smooth riding, and has held up well. Only thing I had to do was pull all the screws on the SS Rub Rail and put some 5200 under them because they kept wanting to vibrate out. But I have heard that is a problem with many boats that use SS Rub Rails. I bought mine at Reynolds and was very happy. Bob has also always been there for me after the sale and I take my boat no where else. And his turnaround time on maint. is second to none in my opinion. He has never had my boat for more than a few days unless I told him I wasnt in a hurry. He'll be at the show Im sure, I bought mine at the show in '05 and they will deal. Especially towards the end of the show.

Z


----------



## BeachCityBoy (May 27, 2007)

Z, I passed by Bob's today, and right now Reynold's looks pretty deserted with all the boats being at the show....lol. Looks to me like Bob's wanting to sell everything he has in stock. Might be a good time to look him up at the show if anyone wants a Nautic Star.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Texas325,

I have a Nautic * 1900 bay w / 150 2 stroke Yam. Engine has been flawless, just remember to grease the starter once in a while.. Been up to 60 with a light load. The boat is solid, weighs more than speced, rides dry pending on the wind. I have been in 6-7 ft swell ( not intensionally ) and we handled it well. 102 inch beam is nice with a raised console. Divided live well in the stern is also nice option.

60 gal tank, sink SS cleats, etc.. 
Can fish from every inch of this boat w/o a problem. I would of liked to of got the 22 ft, but that was not a option at the time.

Got a sweet deal from Tx Marine. saved over $5k after al said and done and the service dept kept up there part.

Jumpseats come in handy too, check em out at the show.

Check em out at ->

http://www.nauticstarboats.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=category.display&category_id=3


----------

